# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Disa nga punimet e mia

## EnRy

Po vendos edhe une disa nga punimet e mia te cilat jane fotografi origjinale ,te punuara me photoshop,vizatime dhe piktura.
Dua nga ju qe te jepni mendimin tuaj ashtu sic e mendoni.
Jeni te mirepritur

----------


## EnRy

Mbrapa eshte nje pikture riprodhim qe kam bere ne lice.
Eshte nje fotografi e punuar me photoshop.

----------


## EnRy

Ketu me ngjyra

----------


## EnRy

Nje fotografi e vjeter e vellait qe e kam rregulluar me Photoshop

----------


## EnRy

Vizatim me lapes i pa perfunduar

----------


## EnRy

Kjo eshte nje ikone shume e vjeter qe kam mare persiper ta restauroj.
Jam akoma ne fazat e para te restaurimit ne pastrimin e vernikut dhe do tja u tregoje edhe pasi ta keme restauruar perfundimisht.

----------


## Diesel Industry

Si do e besh restaurimin e ikones qe mos ta demtosh? Jam kurioz se cfare procedurash do ndjekesh, ke njeri mbi koke qe te tregon si te veprosh etj etj....
Pasi per restaurime duhet te kesh bere shkolle me vete,nuk mund ti beje kushdo.
Te pakten ketu ku jam une.....

----------


## EnRy

> Si do e besh restaurimin e ikones qe mos ta demtosh? Jam kurioz se cfare procedurash do ndjekesh, ke njeri mbi koke qe te tregon si te veprosh etj etj....
> Pasi per restaurime duhet te kesh bere shkolle me vete,nuk mund ti beje kushdo.
> Te pakten ketu ku jam une.....


Jam ne nje institut profesional dhe punoj ne laborator po thuaj se jan te gjitha kushtet per restaurimin e nje ikone,kemi edhe petagoge shum te mir qe na ndihmojne per cdo gje.
Si fillim ne kete ikone kam ber konsolidimin e shtreses se piktures me suportin e drurit sepse ishte duke rene.Bera pastrimin e vernikut me sapune te posacem dhe me vone ndoshta do te perdor alkol ose aceton,varet se kush do te me jape rezultate te mira.Kjo ikone ka pasur edhe dy aureola prej argjendi te kapura me gozhte,keto aureola per momentin i kam hequr dhe i kam zhytur ne alkol me vone do merem me pastrimin e tyre.Hoqa nje gozhde qe ishte e ngulur mbrapa ikones dhe kishte dale ne siperfaqe duke demtuar shtresat.Bera desefektimin e drurit nga insektet.Kam bere stoko vrimave qe ndodhen ne siperfaqe dhe me vone do ti ripikturoj me vija te holla.
Nuk besoj se me ka ngelur gje tjeter pa thene ne lidhje me kete ikone,me vone kur ta kem mbaruar do vendos nje foto.

----------


## EnRy

Ja dhe aureolat qe ishin ne ikone,jane akoma pa pastruar.

----------


## master2006

ai punimi nr.5 shum vizatim i bukur ;)

----------


## EnRy

> ai punimi nr.5 shum vizatim i bukur ;)


Shum flm 
Eshte nje vizatim qe kam bere nga nje model allcie i portretit te perandorit Adriano

----------


## Diesel Industry

shume interesante ,pres ta shikoj te perfunduar :)

----------


## maryp

bravo çuni me te vertete punime te bukura..

presim te shohim ikonen te perfunduar


suksese

----------


## Flori

shum te bukura dhe sukse per me tej, ishalla behesh i madh ne ket profesion

----------


## EnRy

Kete e kam bere ne vitin e katert kur kam qene ne lice

----------


## EnRy

Tatuazhe qe i kam ber une

----------


## EnRy

Kohet e fundit jan shtuar preferencat per tribale dhe sidomos per figura tribalesh qe nuk u dihet kuptimi.Zakonisht nuk i bej klienteve te mi nga keto lloj tatuazhe.
Me shaka u them atyre se kto figura do te thone vdekje fashizmit liri popullit :D

----------


## EnRy

Preferencat jane te ndryshme :) :) ja dhe PUMA :D sikur nuk mjafton neper veshje tani edhe ne lekure.

----------


## EnRy

Nje nga tatuazhet me te veshtira qe kam bere pasi ka qene ne permasa shume te vogla.

----------


## EnRy

Fotografia e pare eshte bere para restaurimit dhe fotografia e dyte mbas restaurimit,i mungon vetem verniku.

----------

